

Google Decides That NFC Is Cooler Than QR - cybra
http://therfidiva.com/2011/04/21/google-decides-that-nfc-is-cooler-than-qr/

======
ColinWright
From a month ago: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2392830>

And before that: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2391971>

